# Ya'll hear about Jeff Foiles??????!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Preds21 (Feb 12, 2008)

There is a rumor going around that all of Jeff Foiles' sponsors want to drop him b/c in one of his latest videos on a duck hunt the camera shows him shooting 4 shot with no reload in between. Has anybody else heard about this and does anybody have video of this that they can post on this forum? I hear that he is a major ***, My brother just got done hunting with sombody who knows him. I already read the forum bout the guide who didn't let him hunt.


----------



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

Because of what you named the topic, this will be the most viewed topic.......probably more then the BP and the snowmigration report combined!

But I guess I havnt heard that his sponsors are going to drop him? Thats news to me if its true.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Old.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Preds21 said:


> There is a rumor going around that all of Jeff Foiles' sponsors want to drop him b/c in one of his latest videos on a duck hunt the camera shows him shooting 4 shot with no reload in between. Has anybody else heard about this and does anybody have video of this that they can post on this forum? I hear that he is a major a$$, My brother just got done hunting with sombody who knows him. I already read the forum bout the guide who didn't let him hunt.


Yawnn. Sounds like you may need to focus on your own life. Are you in elementary school trying spread false rumors? Funny you qoute the Flyway Highway guys in your signature. There is a pair all of us waterfowlers can be proud of!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

There was a ton of threads on this last fall I think. Look them up, I'm not going to let rumors like this continue.

LOCKED


----------

